# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  وظائف بشركة بي جي بي العربية المحدودة (مشاريع) الشركة صينية

## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين 

كل عام وأنتم بخير أحبتي (متباركين بأفراح محمد وال محمد)..

أعلنت شركة بي جي بي العربية المحدودة والمتعاقدة مع شركة أرامكو عن وظائف شاغرة لمشاريعها الجديدة القائمة والتي ستقوم بكل من (بقيق , سكاكا , البطحاء)

والمطلوب 
1- سائقين نقل ثقيل ونقل خفيف .
2- مشرف عمال خط.
3 - معقبين دوائر حكومية وعلاقات عامة.
4 - موظف استقبال بالمشروع (Radioman).
حسب المعلومات المتوفرة لدينا 
راتب سائق خفيف (رخصة خصوصي) : (أساسي 2000 + سكن 300 + مواصلات 200 + ساعات اضافية 1479 )
راتب سائق نقل ثقيل : ( أساسي 2200 + سكن 400 + مواصلات 300 + ساعات اضافية 1627 )
أما بالنسبة للوظائف الأخرى سيتم تحديد الراتب بالمقابلة الشخصية.
والعمل أو الدوام شهرين بشهر ( شهرين دوام وشهر اجازة )

علما بأنه يشترط للوظائف رقم 3 و 4 ادقان اللغة الانجليزية تحدثا وكتابة .

موقع مكتب الشركة الظهران حي الدوحة الدانة على الخط السريع مقابل اسكان أرامكو.
تلفون الشركة مكتب شؤون (شئون) الموظفين : 038680519
تحويلة 140 الشخص المختص أبو حسين.

تحياتي للجميع وأسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم..

وصلى الله على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
يا شباب بس ملاحظة الي يكلم أبو حسين يقول من طريق المنتدى عرف الاعلان
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------

